# Looking for a Home



## JessicaK (Jun 10, 2013)

Unfortunately, for a number of reasons, I need to find a new home for Gunston and Whidbey. 

Gunston and Whidbey were 2 of 80 rabbits rescued from an animal hoarder about 2 years ago. 

Gunston is quick to warm up to you (if you have treats...) and Whidbey will usually follow Gunston's lead.

They are approximately 3-4 year old neutered males.

Located in south eastern Virginia.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Jun 10, 2013)

Oh they are both so cute! I'll be praying for you and Gunston and Whidbey! ray:

And I'm so sorry you have to rehome them.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jun 11, 2013)

ray:


----------

